# Can I improve my stumpjumper evo to be more suited for freeride/downhill ?



## Mcmykey (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys, first post here. I'm fairly new to the mountain bike scene, but I have been back riding for a few months now, and have been really enjoying it. I'm starting to gravitate more towards the freeride (tho I'm not completely sure what it is lol, I take it to be just finding a cool section of trail/jumps/drops and just riding it creatively) and some downhill stuff. 

I've recently purchased a specialized stumpjumper evo comp 26inch, 2012 model I believe. I really like the bike, feels really good to ride. 

My question is, what could I do to "beef it up" abit, to make it more suitable for the heavier stuff ? I'm already gonna go out and get some flat downhill peddles, and a shorter head stem (50mm ?) ...other than that I'm guessing rims and tyres would be next to look at ? Would it be worth (or even possible) to upgrade the forks and shock ? Double crown fork ? 

Am I wrong in thinking any of this is a good idea ? ..keep in mind, I'm not expecting it to take what a big bike could, I just want to be able to hit a few jumps/drops that are within my limited skill level, and peace of mind for my 100kg bodyweight (220lb)...

Thanks guys !


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hmm.... I don't know a lot about downhill, correct me if I'm wrong, but can you put a double crown fork on a Stump Jumper, Will it even work lol. i have one to, and id be interested to see!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

1. flat pedals aren't just for DH any more, but good start
2. I wouldn't change the wheels until the ones you have get trashed. Not sure what tires you currently run, but fatter tires could help.
3. Definite no on a dual crown fork. That bike came (I think) with a 150mm fork, and anything over 160mm is going to screw up the handling and also cause frame stress that the bike wasn't designed for (not to mention that it would probably void any warranty claims you may have in the future). 
4. A shock change won't really make it DH friendly enough to justify the cost.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

leave the eff"ing bike alone....it is cheaper to get a complete used bike and that would give you most bang for your buck

or sell it and get an Enduro (that's the bike you really want)


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Do what makes YOU happy. If you want to modify your bike, go ahead. It is a really good platform, but as others have mentioned, if you really want a gravity bike, it's often cheaper to buy one than modify yours. Stumpy Evos are a great bike!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

trmn8er said:


> Do what makes YOU happy. If you want to modify your bike, go ahead.


Please be careful with this advice! Yes, it is up to you. But know the risks first. It's not simply a matter of how much money the modifications might cost. Over-shocking and putting on dual crowns are a very quick way to land yourself in the hospital. The frame isn't designed to have the kinds of forces that the added leverage that DH components place on the frame. If money is the main concern, think of how much your hospitalization could cost if your frame were to snap at the head tube? Better to take a step back and come home in one piece.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> leave the eff"ing bike alone....it is cheaper to get a complete used bike and that would be the cheaper way to go


Agree and if specialized is your cup of tea, you are better of moving to an Enduro. 165mm rear/160mm front. That is what FreeRides bikes used to have for travel. This bike is also capable to pedal up the hill if need be.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

charging_rhinos said:


> Please be careful with this advice! Yes, it is up to you. But know the risks first. It's not simply a matter of how much money the modifications might cost. Over-shocking and putting on dual crowns are a very quick way to land yourself in the hospital. The frame isn't designed to have the kinds of forces that the added leverage that DH components place on the frame. If money is the main concern, think of how much your hospitalization could cost if your frame were to snap at the head tube? Better to take a step back and come home in one piece.


this is so true...Hospitals are expensive...


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

agree with the others, dont try making this bike somthing it's not... if your wanting to go fr dh then look at somthing more specific to these disciplins. 

you could change up a few things on that bike. maybe coil shock, and fork, dh rims and tyres, wide bar and short stem, i wouldnt put a dual crown or even a 180 fork on that frame though, id stay within the manufacturers recomended lengh.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

trmn8er said:


> Do what makes YOU happy. If you want to modify your bike, go ahead. It is a really good platform, but as others have mentioned, if you really want a gravity bike, it's often cheaper to buy one than modify yours. Stumpy Evos are a great bike!


W...t...f... Just about every sentence in this post is a travesty except the second to last.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Gemini2k05, if i want your opinion ill give it to you. Otherwise zip it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

trmn8er, if you want to get someone hurt keep giving your uneducated, ill advised opinion. Otherwise zip it.


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

put a pike on it, will def change its ability in the rough.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> trmn8er, if you want to get someone hurt keep giving your uneducated, ill advised opinion. Otherwise zip it.


Bingo.


----------



## Mcmykey (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replys everyone, seems some peoples replies were quite heated, lol. Important to keep in mind, I was just asking the question, wasn't like I had my mind set on doing these mods. Thanks all the same though. I have switched the pedals (not really a big deal I know) and am still considering getting a 50mm stem, the stock one is only 75mm and the more I ride it around my local trails, the more I feel the shorter stem will be more comfortable. I really do enjoy this bike tho, seems to be perfect for my needs at the moment. Anybody have a solid idea of the limits I'd be able to reach with this bikes frame/suspension ? In terms of drops or jumps I may come across in the bush ? I'm just asking coz I don't want to break the thing lol. Keep in mind, I'm not a skilled rider. I don't have the confidence to hit what u guys would probably describe as medium drops. I just like to have fun and feel like a pro  . Thanks guys.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mcmykey said:


> . Anybody have a solid idea of the limits I'd be able to reach with this bikes frame/suspension ? In terms of drops or jumps I may come across in the bush ? I'm just asking coz I don't want to break the thing lol. Keep in mind, I'm not a skilled rider. I don't have the confidence to hit what u guys would probably describe as medium drops. I just like to have fun and feel like a pro  . Thanks guys.


honestly...sell the bike and get enduro...about 2-4 pound difference but then you don't ask that question


----------



## Mcmykey (Nov 27, 2013)

I have looked at the enduro, maybe I'll consider doing that. The stumpjumper came up near new condition second hand insanely cheap, that's why I have it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mcmykey said:


> I have looked at the enduro, maybe I'll consider doing that. The stumpjumper came up near new condition second hand insanely cheap, that's why I have it.


keep the stuntjumper for xc rides and enduro for heavier rides


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

Mcmykey said:


> Anybody have a solid idea of the limits I'd be able to reach with this bikes frame/suspension ? In terms of drops or jumps I may come across in the bush ? I'm just asking coz I don't want to break the thing lol. Keep in mind, I'm not a skilled rider. I don't have the confidence to hit what u guys would probably describe as medium drops. I just like to have fun and feel like a pro  . Thanks guys.


There are way too many variables for anyone here to give you a solid answer. For example, a drop to flat is WAY harder on a bike than a drop to a smooth transition.

if you get an enduro I'd look at the enduro evo, as the gap between stumpy evo and enduro aren't as significant.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

tim_from_PA said:


> There are way too many variables for anyone here to give you a solid answer. For example, a drop to flat is WAY harder on a bike than a drop to a smooth transition.
> 
> if you get an enduro I'd look at the enduro evo, as the gap between stumpy evo and enduro aren't as significant.


Exactly.
I will hit a 10 foot drop to good transition on my Enduro or DH bike
I will not hit a 5 foot drop to flat on either..

What is a medium drop to you??


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

it's all down to rider limits than bikes limits, , confidance skill and technique, look at some of the things jinya has hit on his chromag hardtail in his vids. ride what you got, just go out and enjoy it. 
look at the size of the drops that finn finestone and jackson goldtone are hitting on their little shredders. enough said go out and ride and have fun. thats what its all about.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, clearly everyone's got their panties in a bunch... 

Don't do anything crazy to the bike - ride until you think you are passing the capabilities of the bike, and then upgrade to a bigger bike. If you are new to mtb'ing it can be assumed that you aren't hitting 6 foot drops (probably the reasonable limit of that bike). Some 2.35 tires would probably do you good, as would a shorter stem and a wider bar. 

Have fun with it for now, get better, and then sell it for a heavier-duty bike in a few months. 

But most importantly... have fun with it!


----------



## Mcmykey (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you igotbanned, nice reply, informative and courteous.


----------



## j-t-g (Aug 15, 2013)

I guess it's possible to throw down on a Stumpy Evo. That'd be one on the right.

In terms of beefing up I'd probably ride the wheels off it first, then go beefy on what breaks. If you want to do proper dh/freeride then get that kind of bike. If you want a trail bike that you can 'do it all' on then the Stumpy Evo isn't a bad platform.

Personally I'd want a fork with a little more beef like a Pike or an older Lyric that you can lower to 150 (2012 and up cannot be lowered past 160 I belive), maybe a Vengeance.

I've heard some people putting on 160mm Lyrics on their stumpys but most agree that 150 is the sweet spot. You don't need a lot of travel to 'freeride' but more sure makes things more forgiving. Id think a 150mm bike is the perfect spot to learn a wide variety of disciplines. If in awhile you find you are more gravity oriented then great, get a DH bike.

igotbanned's comments about shorter stem/wider bar/wider tires are for sure true. Probably the best/cheapest place to start.

Last little bit for stoke


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

Stumpy Evo is not a dh bike. You will kill it really fast if you ride it like a true dh rider on real dh trails. Beefing up the fork to a pike or something like is a great idea for aggressive trail riding but dh riding on an evo is retarded and very expensive. Now knock it off and get a bigger bike for dh riding and keep your stumpy for heavy trail rides. If you try to really beef up a stumpy bike for dh riding you will look like an idiot.


----------

